# canomatic ?



## fanou (15 Janvier 2002)

salut tout le monde,
J'ai un petit renseignement à vous demander:
un ami me propose un appareil photo, mais pas moyen de trouver ce qu'il vaut sur le net.
C'est un canomatic FMD (de chez canon...)
il le propose à 1500f, il est tout neuf.
A votre avis ça vaut le coup ?
merci de vos lumières.


----------



## Amiral 29 (16 Janvier 2002)

ya pas photo!
Tu prends 1 photo de toi et que tu vois qu'elle est bonne...T'achète en euros.

Kenavo


----------



## fanou (16 Janvier 2002)

Et en français ça donne quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



que les pro de la photo lèvent le doigt...


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2002)

_euh c'est un opni?_





je vois pas de quoi tu parles! ('tain faut que je retourne dans mon magasin préféré?)


----------



## fanou (16 Janvier 2002)

heu...j'ai pas vu d'ovni   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









je connais pas grand chose à la photo...
c'est quoi opni ?
à priori c'est un modele ancien (d'apres la fnac...)


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2002)

_optitruc photographique non indentifié_





bon je me renseigne (keske je glande quand même!)


----------



## fanou (16 Janvier 2002)

merci alèm !!!


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2002)

rien  nada nichts quedalle trouve pas!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il coute combien cet ouvre-boite?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*rien  nada nichts quedalle trouve pas!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

salut la foule !

hihihi voyez la photo de l'ovni ke j'trouvé via Google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et si vous savez l'allemand wala l'adresse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.kameramuseum.de/kurioses/canomatic-fmd.html


----------



## fanou (17 Janvier 2002)

MERCI !!!
j'ai pu qu'à trouver un mec qui parle allemand...


----------



## ODYC (17 Janvier 2002)

a mon avis c'est pas un Canon.
Si tu veux en avoir le coeur net, va chez un revendeur Canon et pose leur la question, y'a des chances qu'ils te répondent que c'est pas un produit Canon, mais ... une copie !
Ca sent le petit appareil imitation Canon. Appelé Canomatic pour faire penser à une sous-marque Canon, un peu comme quelqu'un qui appellerait ses sacs "Louis Vitton" sans pour autant avoir une relation avec "Vuitton".

Cela ne signifie nullement que l'appareil soit de mauvaise qualité. Il faudrait que tu le testes afin de voir les résultats. Mais c'est pas un Canon, j'en suis presque sûre.
On dirait plutôt la marque "FMD" ayant appelé son modèle "Canomatic" pour faire penser à Canon, afin de mieux le vendre...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors, je vais être trés précis:


*c'est une grosse merde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


regarde bien l'arnaque : 
ils te font croire à un reflex et le viseur est sur la droite (viseur type galilée *plexiglas*!)
ils te font croire à une lampe d'aide à l'autofocus mais *il n'y a pas de réglages de distance* (ou alors minime!) 
*la* lentille de l'*objectif* est *en plastique!*





 (un cul-de-bouteille de bordeaux donnerait de meilleures photos!)

ça fait deux ans que je n'avais plus vu l'un de ces clones en plastique, ya des progrès : un moteur, une cellule peut-être (pas sur et doit pas être très fiable vu qu'il n'y a que 3 réglages possibles!) et un petit écran LCD n&b (pour indiquer le nombre
de vue?)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, bref Fanou, tu viens de me faire passer un bon moment de rigolade!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et ils le vendent combien ce truc incapable de faire autre chose que de finir misérablement dans une poubelle?  
à la fnac, t'es sûr?  si oui, vienne de perdre un client en ma personne!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




achète-toi un jetable, les photos seront meilleures!  
sinon canon fait une entrée de gamme à 90 qui possède un *vrai* et *très bon objectif*!!


----------



## ficelle (18 Janvier 2002)

hihi, ça doit etre un bon ami !


----------



## ficelle (18 Janvier 2002)

et ci c'etait ça :






1500 F, c'est un peu cher, mais ça doit etre un collector !


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*et ci c'etait ça :






1500 F, c'est un peu cher, mais ça doit etre un collector !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je mate la semaine prochaine mes revues collector resté chez mes parents et je te file ces caractéristiques, à première vue, je plaide pour un réglage soleil, nuages et 4 symboles pour la MàP   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1500FF en occaz c'est trop cher même en collector, c'est le prix d'un foca 3 étoiles avec 3 obj'


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le bon temps des Flash Cube


----------



## ficelle (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
le bon temps des Flash Cube    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça faisait de bien beau feux de byngale.... j'etais tres pyromane dans ma jeunesse !


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*

ça faisait de bien beau feux de byngale.... j'etais tres pyromane dans ma jeunesse !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est-y où euch' Byngale?


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fanou:
*salut tout le monde,
J'ai un petit renseignement à vous demander:
un ami me propose un appareil photo, mais pas moyen de trouver ce qu'il vaut sur le net.
C'est un canomatic FMD (de chez canon...)
il le propose à 1500f, il est tout neuf.
A votre avis ça vaut le coup ?
merci de vos lumières.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

1500FF!!  MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

